# Generic .config for Windows compatible machines. Nomadic

## spur

This question is not directly Gentoo related, but I hope it is still considered relevant.

I have a "exotic" driver I want tested on several Windows compatible machines, and I was wondering if there where any tips or referals to where one might get a generic .config file that support X and OpenGL. Have tried extracting from Fedora, Knoppix and Ubuntu. Gentoo's might be usable (have not tried to extract-ikconfig from it), but have issues when it comes to using .config of older kernels, thought I suspect doing a auto merge (sequence alignment algorithm) would be sufficiant.

I want to be able to use Gentoo on any machine I happen to sitt on in stead of Windows, without using anything other then Gentoo on a tiny USB penn.

Performance is not an issue.

----------

## ssteinberg

What is a Windows compatible machine? x86?

----------

## spur

CPU Intel 386 and vga/vesa when looking back to windows 3.11 I guess. I suspect opengl and pentium came at about the same time.

----------

## spur

@ssteinberg Um, are you looking for a livecd? You can install Gentoo from any livecd. Livecd just need the basic hardware drivers. I like the minimum ubuntu livecd. It only takes ~11MB and downloads the necessary drivers on boot (except network obviously). Provides only a commandline thought. 

Love that Gentoo livecd come with ssh (/etc/init.d/sshd start).

----------

## spur

Found one after some houres. Perhaps my google skillz suck.

http://merkel.debian.org/~jurij/

----------

